# **BMW 1 series w/ Gloss It**



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2008 BMW 135i booked for a light correction detail

First up the wheels, these were is EXCELLENT shape... just like every other set of BMW wheels I encounter....










After a good bit of rinsing,










Before:










Tires and wheel wells cleaned with ARO. Wheels cleaned using GI wheel gel at 2:1 with lots of scrubbing and brushing, wheels in total took 1.5hours

After:










Ragtop cleaned using Raggtop, later protected with, Raggtop










Front bumper bug problem handled with Poorboys bug squash and the PW. All door jambs, emblems, rubber trim etc. cleaned using APC 10:1.










Tardis doing one of its many great uses, disolving tar! Tardis also makes for a fantastic leather cleaner:soscared:










Wash process in total took 2.5 hours, and I thought I was in for an easy day for a BMW not much larger than a mini.

Paint has very little swirling, the main point of polishing this car was to bring out as much gloss as possible

PO85rd
DD blue finishing pad
Flex 3403

After polishing, IPA wipedown ..










While waiting for the LSP's to cure I went to the interior, which I had been dreading since I inspected the car a few weeks ago... the owner likes to drive with the top down in very pollen filled, dusty places I assume










I have had the leatherique twins for a while now without leather bad enough to warrant its use, this car was fitting!

It didnt need the rejuvenator oil so I just massaged in the pristine clean by hand (gloves of course) and let it sit for 15minutes

Once it dried, I misted some warm water in a sprayer bottle and wiped off the residue.










Waiting for that I cleaned up the trunk area...

Door jambs after




























There was a 50 pack of book matches in the trunk. The box they came in was all torn up and I really hate leaving untidy things in peoples cars so I made a quick fix

Bunch of book matches in a messy box...










1 Ziploc bag...










Not that I condone smoking but at least I solved a small problem :dance..










Interior leather recieved same cleaning process as the rear seats, Interio after shots



















Exhaust polished with White Diamond, so far im liking it. The exhausts are polished black btw, not chrome which is why they dont look very shiney










LSP:

GI gloss finish
GI concourso gloss

Final shots





































Wheels sealed with 2 coats of rejex, not that it will do much... these are still the wheels of a BMW!










Pulled it outside for the final inspection (check for smears in the glass, overspray on the tires etc)




























Waiting for pickup...










Total time: 10.5hours

*


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Good work - especially those wheels and seats - looks great :thumb:


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice work, especially on the leather... nice!


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

great work looks fantastic !


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you boys


----------

